#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Ποσοστό οπλισμού υποστυλωμάτων

## sundance

Προσπαθείτε να κινείστε σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο εύρος (πχ 1,5-2,5%) ή ότι βγει μέσω της ανάλυσης? (πχ 3,5%)

----------


## leo

Αν το ρ βγει πάνω από 1,6%  κάτι αρχίζει και με απασχολεί πόσο μάλλον στο 3,5%. 

Με τι οπλισμούς υποστυλωμάτων θέλεις να σου οπλίσει;
Ομοιομόρφιση;
Bug;
Λάθος δεδομένα; 

Συνήθως μια όπλιση λίγο πάνω απ τα ελάχιστα 1% είναι πιο σύνηθες απο μια όπλιση κοντά στα μέγιστα 4%

Τα εντατικά σου μεγέθη, μέγιστα οπλισμών κάμψης - διάτμησης, διαξονική κάμψη, θα σου δείξουν την απαίτηση ποσοστού οπλισμού ανά πλευρά και απ εκεί θα κρίνεις αν μπορείς να οπλίσεις με λιγότερο ποσοστό οπλισμού.

----------


## sundance

Ο ικανοτικός είναι συνήθως η πηγή του 'κακού'...

----------


## sundance

> Τα εντατικά σου μεγέθη, μέγιστα οπλισμών κάμψης - διάτμησης, διαξονική κάμψη, θα σου δείξουν την απαίτηση ποσοστού οπλισμού ανά πλευρά και απ εκεί θα κρίνεις αν μπορείς να οπλίσεις με λιγότερο ποσοστό οπλισμού.


Λιγότερο? Αφου η όπλιση έχει γίνει βάσει εντατικών...

----------


## leo

Ναι αυτό λέω, βάσει των εντατικών σου μεγεθών, μέγιστα οπλισμών κάμψης - διάτμησης, διαξονική κάμψη, θα σου δείξουν την απαίτηση ποσοστού οπλισμού ανά πλευρά και απ εκεί θα κρίνεις αν μπορείς να οπλίσεις με λιγότερο ρ, ανάλογα αν θέλεις ικανοτικό η όχι, ομοιομόρφιση ναι ή όχι, σε κανέναν ή σε όλους κλπ.

Για παράδειγμα σου έχει οπλίσει ένα υποστύλωμα με περισσότερα σίδερα, γιατί;
Μπορεί ο ελάχιστός οπλισμός να αρκούσε αλλά λόγο ομοιομόρφισης να σου κατεβάζει τα σίδερα και στον υποκείμενο όροφο.

Τι διατομές οπλισμών υποστυλωμάτων θέλει ο μελετητής ; Επαρκούν;

----------


## Xάρης

Επιπλέον σ' όλα όσα αναφέρει ο leo, η διαστασιολόγηση οδηγεί πολλές φορές σε παραπάνω οπλισμό του απαιτούμενου, δηλαδή σε λόγο επάρκειας (CR) αρκετά πάνω από το 1,00.
Αυτό προφανώς συμβαίνει λόγω αδυναμίας του μαθηματικού μοντέλου του χρησιμοποιούμενου λογισμικού.
Ο μελετητής μπορεί να μειώσει τον τοποθετούμενο οπλισμό εκτελώντας έλεγχο επάρκειας της διατομής βάσει δεδομένου οπλισμού που ο ίδιος τοποθετεί και κατεβάζοντας τον λόγο επάρκειας πιο κοντά στο 1,00.

----------


## atsalovergas

Για να θεωρηθεί οικονομικη επιλογή,το ποσοστό του οπλισμού πρεπει να κυμαίνεται στα *1,2%<ρ<1,4%*. Διαφορετικα αλλάζω διατομη.

Επιπλέον στα συνήθη οικοδομικά έργα προσπαθώ να οπλίζω με Φ18 για τον λόγο οτι ζυγιζουν 2kg "νταν" ανα μέτρο μήκους,με οτι αυτο σημαίνει για τις επιμετρήσεις...+ του οτι "βολεύει" ως άνευ υπολογισμου οπλισμος (για να καλυψω τις αποστασεις 20cm-15cm που απαιτει ο κανονισμός).

----------


## Xάρης

Το ελάχιστο όριο γιατί το βάζεις;
Στην πράξη, και με τη χρήση των ΕΚΟΣ2000-ΕΑΚ2000, ο οπλισμός προέκυπτε σχεδόν στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων, ο ελάχιστος, δηλαδή 1% ή 0,8% ανάλογα αν έχουμε q>1,50 ή όχι.
Οι διαστάσεις των στύλων προέκυπταν απ' άλλες απαιτήσεις όπως η αγκύρωση των ράβδων.
Τα παραπάνω σε περιπτώσεις που είχαμε απαλλαγή από τους ικανοτικούς ελέγχους των κόμβων.
Σ' αντίθεση περίπτωση μπορεί να προέκυπτε έως και υπερβολικός οπλισμός.
Τότε, η αύξηση της διάστασης έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με αρχιτεκτονικές και λειτουργικές απαιτήσεις.

----------


## atsalovergas

@Xάρη

Δικό μου λάθος που το έγραψα ως ανισότητα,ήθελα να πω εως 1,2% με 1,4% (με αφετηρία τον ελάχιστο) .Σωστά στην πράξη παίζουμε με τον ελάχιστο στα συνήθη οικοδομικα έργα. 

Πραγματικά τις διαστάσεις τις καθορίζουν οι απαιτήσεις αγκυρώσεως των ράβδων.Μιας και είμαι νέος στο φορουμ καλώς σας βρήκα,έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα στο διάβασμα.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

